# Team Samui



## Bellville (Jun 8, 2009)

I love this team! 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Their sizes aren't really accurate in relation to each other, but I thought the drawings were a bit too small to be shrinking in the first place, so I just left them at their original sizes.


----------



## The Duchess (Jun 8, 2009)

Aaaaw, those are so cute! I love them! Team Samui FTW.


----------



## Daron (Jun 8, 2009)

Hahah nice! Samui is missing one thing... two to be exact.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 8, 2009)

Daron said:


> Hahah nice! Samui is missing one thing... two to be exact.



Whatever could you be referring to, I wonder.


----------



## Temp_Position (Jun 8, 2009)

Those chibi's are so cute. love the coloring and there little hands! nice


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 8, 2009)

what happened to samuis...
well it looks nice though


----------



## Zack (Jun 8, 2009)

awww cute chibis. loving everyone's facial expressions


----------



## Uffie (Jun 8, 2009)

That's so cute, I really like it.  The colouring could maybe be a little better but the lines are really good


----------



## Velvet (Jun 8, 2009)

*omg  so cuteee 
Omoi looks so cute  i love how he looks pek so kawaii
and the others are cute too  and the colors pek just lovely
*


----------



## bug_ninja (Jun 8, 2009)

Now that what I call art.

Needs more boobs btw


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 8, 2009)

They are amazing and love the shading and chibiness of them pek


----------



## Krix (Jun 8, 2009)

These are so cute! Love the coloring. <3


----------



## Vanity (Jun 8, 2009)

Aww those are such cute little chibis!

Adorable.  I do hope that we get to see quite a bit more of this team. I like them too.

Great work. I hope you do more.


----------



## Sunabozu (Jun 8, 2009)

Cute little Team Cloud. You've drawn and colored it nicely


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (Jun 8, 2009)

love the big heads


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 8, 2009)

Anatomically speaking Samui's twins should be the size of her Chibi head (each)...and that is a fact 

other than that simple fact,  great work with the chibbies, their expressions are very adorable and colors are just as great. Subtle hair shading and good gradient cloths,


----------



## Mar Azul (Jun 8, 2009)

Adorable 

Love the expression on their faces.


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Jun 9, 2009)

O.o 
I love that...! Looks awesome pek 
Nicely dine colours and everything!


----------



## JjEm (Jun 9, 2009)

i love the art! how i wish i could draw like that 

*i love team samui!!*


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 10, 2009)

so cute. nice job


----------



## LeChampagne (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE THEIR FACES.
Great coloring, too!


----------



## Elias (Jun 11, 2009)

Team Samui!!!! O_O

I had to comment this, it's cute enough to send a diabetic into shock pek

Thumbs up


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 11, 2009)

Dawww...soo cuuuute! Great job with the coloring, although the proportion's off. CHIBI FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Bellville (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, Samui's breasts really are the size of her head! 

I promise to make up for the lack of boobage soon enough, everyone


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 26, 2009)

VERY nice 
But samui's Boobz are Bigger!
Suigetsu likes samuis atrubitues


----------



## Kairi (Jun 26, 2009)

omg rachel they look super adorable 
good job <333


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2009)

they are cute.


----------



## Le Pirate (Jun 26, 2009)

These are good  There so cute, I could just Grandma pinch their checks


----------



## KFC (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm aroused


----------

